# good quality video compression?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a 7 min video I made with Motion 5. Its just a back drop in a for a Christmas orchestra/choir concert this weekend. The video comes out at a whopping 14 gigs, and is used in a keynote presentation. I have Compressor, but not really sure what would keep the quality up, while bringing the file size down? Not a pro by any means, just know enough to be dangerous. 

I export the video from Motion going to Share>Export Movie> Settings I leave Same as source, Open with QuickTime Player (default), Include video only. The video size is 1024 x 768. and is a .mov file.


----------



## jellotor (Feb 22, 2008)

You're not saying which codec you're using. I'm guessing since you used Motion it's animation or some other nearly lossless codec.

I would try H.264, it should dramatically reduce the file size on its own. If you can live with lower quality and have Compressor or MPEG Streamclip you can probably tweak the data rate lower and save even more space.

However -- the frame size you're using isn't too large so give stock H.264 (which might be an option for saving right in Motion) at try first.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

jellotor said:


> You're not saying which codec you're using. I'm guessing since you used Motion it's animation or some other nearly lossless codec.
> 
> I would try H.264, it should dramatically reduce the file size on its own. If you can live with lower quality and have Compressor or MPEG Streamclip you can probably tweak the data rate lower and save even more space.
> 
> However -- the frame size you're using isn't too large so give stock H.264 (which might be an option for saving right in Motion) at try first.


I ended up using a 1080p setting for Youtube, using compressor settings in Motion. Cut the files down to around 800 mb, which was a nice improvement over the 14 gig files. Quality was not quite as good, but for the projectors it was on, it looked great.


----------

